# [ 2020 ] How soon would you travel again



## emeryjre (Apr 17, 2020)

As the various social distancing methods established by states are loosened, How soon would you travel to places like Florida, Hilton Head, Bahamas, Hawaii?  Would you wait 2 weeks, etc. etc.  How quickly would you fly to your destination?


----------



## Cornell (Apr 17, 2020)

Today. I have zero concerns for domestic travel.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 17, 2020)

I will not be traveling this year. I am not concerned about the virus or getting sick. I am having business problems and financial concerns due to the shutdown of the economy so I need to clean things up before even thinking about traveling again. I am also concerned about how reliable travel will be this year. Will there be canceled flights because they are not full or will there even be enough flights scheduled? Is there a possibility that if the virus comes back that we could get stuck somewhere and not be able to get home? Will the infrastructure be available in these destinations or would it be a boring trip because little is open? I would need to see that the infrastructure is back and that travel is reliable before scheduling anything.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Apr 17, 2020)

September at the earliest, but I have a summer home at the beach so we don't travel much in the summer anyway


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 17, 2020)

Maybe in January 2021.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 17, 2020)

We will travel when there has been no new cases of the virus at our destination for over 2 weeks. We have our home resort in St Augustine Beach booked for the first week of November and I am holding off booking a 2nd week nearby there, to use our points that we would have normally used over the spring and summer. I am wondering if we will even make it to Florida, or anywhere, this year at all.  We haven't even booked airfare to Belize where we have spent that last 5 winters (Jan.1 -Mar.31).


~Diane


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2020)

I think we're done pretty much for this year. We can use our second home and we do have a fixed TS weekthat we might use in the mountains this Summer. We have a TransAtlantic cruise on the books, but that's being cancelled at this time- 6 days at sea doesn't sound wise. and 2 transcontinental flights doesn't either, but it's trip insured so claims are already pending.

Depending on the treatment/vaccine progress we'll make a decision later. Both of us are in the highest risk group, so we won't chance it.


----------



## geekette (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm not a flier so would be not flying much longer than others.  No plans on the horizon that involve planes, which has been true for a few years now.  

I did already have a Myrtle Beach trip planned for late October that I am planning on doing.   I just need to be allowed on the beach.  It's a deal breaker for me if beach is closed.   Mask, distancing, no big mingling, these conditions are fine with me.  One quick trip to a grocery and I'm set.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 17, 2020)

I could see a hiking vacation as early as late summer.


----------



## Coloradorunner (Apr 17, 2020)

As soon as the governments allow it.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2020)

I was checking RCI last night and saw many units at Lake Chelan. If Washington State opened fishing I could be on the water tomorrow. I read that fishing is closed until early May and that closure might be extended.

Bill


----------



## Panina (Apr 17, 2020)

It depends on when NC opens state parks.  Hopeful for Florida In November and December but realistic good chance it will not happen. Not sure if  January, February 2021 will happen either if major outbreaks occur.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2020)

Per dh not anytime soon.  We are cancelling a trip in October.  The next time we might travel would be March, 2021.  I asked him if he wanted to do any type of local trip since we're cancelling October and he said no.


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 17, 2020)

It's all up in the air at the moment, but outside of TS exchanges, there will be some incredible vacation/travel deals out there when this is all over.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2020)

Coloradorunner said:


> As soon as the governments allow it.


Is the "government" actually prohibiting travel?  I know the airlines have cancelled various flights, but I didn't think it was at the direction of the government, more that there was little, to no, demand, or areas like Hawaii where a strict quarantine has been imposed.

What would it look like to you for the government to allow travel?


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 17, 2020)

We have no flying plans this year. But I am concerned about people flying in from other countries. I haven't heard anything about safeguarding Americans after opening up our airports to incoming foreign flights.


----------



## elaine (Apr 17, 2020)

just moved WDW late May to early Aug.--but only if C19 is near nil.
Keys in Dec.
no cruising or out of USA until treatment/vaccine.
hoping Hawaii Fall 2021.
WDW in Aug. is the most iffy.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 17, 2020)

The Commander in Chief stated we are done for 2020.


----------



## Krteczech (Apr 17, 2020)

As soon as CO Governor and spring weather allows. No Europe by transatlantic cruise this year.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 17, 2020)

We have several units booked at the Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch the second week of June.  We will be going unless Hyatt cancels us.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2020)

If anyone is thinking of coming to Santa Fe for the summer you might want to think again.  All of the big markets have been cancelled:  Spanish Market in June, International Folk Art Market in July, and Indian Market in August.  Fourth of July Pancakes on the Plaza cancelled.  Santa Fe Opera is still evaluating. Season starts July 3 usually and goes through August 29.  We may be "open" for business at some point, but if you are coming for any of these events, re-evaluate your trip.  I wonder how many other locations will be in the same position.


----------



## m4travels (Apr 17, 2020)

The plans are we will be heading to Cabo for a week in September, back there in late November for three weeks, with another visit planned in late January 2021.  Hopefully all will happen.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hopefully, things improve. We have 3 weeks scheduled for Florida in November. Debating on whether we fly or drive down from Vermont I guess it depends on the virus.


----------



## m4travels (Apr 17, 2020)

Luanne said:


> If anyone is thinking of coming to Santa Fe for the summer you might want to think again.  All of the big markets have been cancelled:  Spanish Market in June, International Folk Art Market in July, and Indian Market in August.  Fourth of July Pancakes on the Plaza cancelled.  Santa Fe Opera is still evaluating. Season starts July 3 usually and goes through August 29.  We may be "open" for business at some point, but if you are coming for any of these events, re-evaluate your trip.  I wonder how many other locations will be in the same position.


We were so looking forward to SFO's season, with both Tristan und Isolde and Rusalka being our draws this year.  Ah, well, we can hope for the 2021 season.


----------



## DAman (Apr 17, 2020)

Luanne said:


> If anyone is thinking of coming to Santa Fe for the summer you might want to think again.  All of the big markets have been cancelled:  Spanish Market in June, International Folk Art Market in July, and Indian Market in August.  Fourth of July Pancakes on the Plaza cancelled.  Santa Fe Opera is still evaluating. Season starts July 3 usually and goes through August 29.  We may be "open" for business at some point, but if you are coming for any of these events, re-evaluate your trip.  I wonder how many other locations will be in the same position.



We plan to visit next April for Easter. Hopefully Santa Fe will be 100% open by then.

I would love to go to Taos the week before but DW would not be happy if I tried to squeeze in a few days on the slopes while we were on vacation. Of course I will have just returned from two weeks in Park City in mid March with my ski group. 

All of this is me being optimistic....


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2020)

m4travels said:


> We were so looking forward to SFO's season, with both Tristan und Isolde and Rusalka being our draws this year.  Ah, well, we can hope for the 2021 season.


They haven't cancelled yet.  Some people think it's irresponsible of them not to have cancelled.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2020)

DAman said:


> We plan to visit next April for Easter. Hopefully Santa Fe will be 100% open by then.
> 
> I would love to go to Taos the week before but DW would not be happy if I tried to squeeze in a few days on the slopes while we were on vacation. Of course I will have just returned from two weeks in Park City in mid March with my ski group.
> 
> All of this is me being optimistic....


We have skiing in Santa Fe. Santa Fe Ski is only 15 miles out of town.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2020)

I’ll be going to the neighbor islands as soon as the restrictions are lifted.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 17, 2020)

I am pleasantly surprised by how quickly people are ready to travel again. I suspect if this group is willing to travel this year, the general public would be even more willing as Tuggers have been very careful with SIP/SAH. Maybe life will go back to "normal" sooner than I expect after the SIP/SAH orders are lifted.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 17, 2020)

Presuming airlines are operating correctly, timeshares are reopened, and events previously "postponed" have been rescheduled:  July and August of this year. (I've already cancelled other things prior to that.)

I have flights, reservations, and tickets for things in Las Vegas and Southern Utah for July 4th weekend.  Trying not to adjust those dates.  And then in late August I have a three-week trip to Hawaii that would be very difficult to reconstruct.  I'm really hoping to keep that trip in place. Time will tell.

So to answer your question:  I'd fly as soon as it would be worth doing.  If things at the other end aren't open, then it makes no sense to travel until they're ready for me to be there.  Hawaii's 14-day quarantine for visitors is a major sticking point right now.  They need to lift that more than anything else.

Dave


----------



## DAman (Apr 17, 2020)

Luanne said:


> We have skiing in Santa Fe. Santa Fe Ski is only 15 miles out of town.



And it looks nice. Over 50% diamond and double diamond runs! Now if my wife plans a day to relax....I will have to store a few items in the “secret” storage area just in case.


----------



## pittle (Apr 17, 2020)

I hope to drive to Palm Springs to see my youngest brother sometime in May.  He has spent 2 years renovating a mid-century modern home there.  He retired at the end of December and wants me to come and see it with the things he brought out from Atlanta in January.  He was here for Christmas, so it is my turn to visit him.

We have not canceled our reservations in Puerto Vallarta for 3 weeks in November. We do have some American friends who live there full-time, so will be able to get a report before we go.  They did cancel their trip to the USA for Easter until summer. They drive to the US and check on his mother and her daughter and family, so come to AZ and then drive to CA before going back home to just outside of Punta Mita.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2020)

DAman said:


> And it looks nice. Over 50% diamond and double diamond runs! Now if my wife plans a day to relax....I will have to store a few items in the “secret” storage area just in case.


I have a plan for you.  Drop your wife off at 10,000 Waves for a spa day.  It's right on the way to the ski basin.  In fact many skiier stop there for the tubs after they ski.  They have a great restaurant as well.

https://tenthousandwaves.com/spa


----------



## geekette (Apr 17, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am pleasantly surprised by how quickly people are ready to travel again. I suspect if this group is willing to travel this year, the general public would be even more willing as Tuggers have been very careful with SIP/SAH. Maybe life will go back to "normal" sooner than I expect after the SIP/SAH orders are lifted.


It's  not that, it's that I already had it booked.  I'll cancel if I need to.  It all just depends.


----------



## csodjd (Apr 17, 2020)

Krteczech said:


> As soon as CO Governor and spring weather allows. No Europe by transatlantic cruise this year.


Regarding Europe, that's an interesting one. I am scheduled for a Danube Viking river cruise in late September. So, last night I looked at the COVID projections for the central European countries we will be touching along the way. They all look remarkably good. Way better than any state in the US. The trip includes 3 days in Prague. They locked down March 16, have done a lot of testing, and are projected to only have a total of 194 deaths, and none after next Friday. That means, statistically, < 100 new cases in the entire country of Czechia over the next 3 months.

The virus came early, and apparently very strong lock-downs kept it very much controlled. The projections show almost no cases by June. I feel like the most risky part of the trip will be the flight over.  Ideally we can both get a test in September right before we go so we'll know we are leaving without any infection (wouldn't go otherwise!) then just use good common sense once on the trip.


----------



## geekette (Apr 17, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Is the "government" actually prohibiting travel?  I know the airlines have cancelled various flights, but I didn't think it was at the direction of the government, more that there was little, to no, demand, or areas like Hawaii where a strict quarantine has been imposed.
> 
> What would it look like to you for the government to allow travel?


Our orders are travel advisory, no non-essential travel.  I wouldn't attempt to drive several states away with those conditions unless I wanted to risk being stopped at every border.  no thank you!


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2020)

geekette said:


> Our orders are travel advisory, no non-essential travel.  I wouldn't attempt to drive several states away with those conditions unless I wanted to risk being stopped at every border.  no thank you!



Are any states stopping people at the borders?


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 17, 2020)

When the Governor declares whatever he decides is the equivalent of Phase Two of the Federal Guidelines has been met. IOW, when “non essential”  travel is declared ok. My only definite plan in Oct/Nov in London.  Other than that, ASAP to San Antonio TX and Jacksonville FL area.

Cheers


----------



## csodjd (Apr 17, 2020)

slip said:


> Are any states stopping people at the borders?


Florida was. Not sure if they still are, but they were stopping people driving from Louisiana.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll drive in August & October (Marco Island & Gatlinburg).
I'll fly in December (Park City, UT). and prolly next Summer (Norway).
.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 17, 2020)

May 1st


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 17, 2020)

We have not canceled our late June 2 week trip to Vancouver BC or our 3 week trip to Kauai in September.


----------



## geekette (Apr 17, 2020)

slip said:


> Are any states stopping people at the borders?


I have seen various blockades in the news, yes.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Apr 17, 2020)

We are going to Destin Florida in August (Hopefully) 

We are also looking at Aruba for end of January 2021


----------



## Quilter (Apr 17, 2020)

Traveled today to the Netherlands.   Weather is beautiful.   

Lounge section of the living room.   YouTube.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> We have not canceled our late June 2 week trip to Vancouver BC or our 3 week trip to Kauai in September.


Just be sure the border is open between U.S. and Canada.

https://globalnews.ca/news/6826929/coronavirus-trudeau-economy-and-canada-u-s-border/


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 17, 2020)

slip said:


> Are any states stopping people at the borders?



I had to go out today to get a document notarized. I am in California. Things are very chill here. People are out, some with masks, some without. Parking lots were full. Many stores are open either for walk in service or for takeout. Fast food drive throughs were busy even at 10:30 am. No one is monitoring what we do. As far as I could see, it felt like just another day here. If I did not know about SIP, I would not know anything was wrong. As far as I know, we can do anything we want except go to closed businesses. And our death rate is pretty low considering the population. I felt pretty optimistic going out. I had not been out of my house in 3 weeks. If I just read the news and social media, my impression is very different than when I go out.


----------



## jont (Apr 17, 2020)

I would consider driving to a beach location such as SC or FLA by the end of summer or fall. I would not be comfortable flying anywhere till summer 2021.


----------



## csodjd (Apr 17, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I had to go out today to get a document notarized. I am in California. Things are very chill here. People are out, some with masks, some without. Parking lots were full. Many stores are open either for walk in service or for takeout. Fast food drive throughs were busy even at 10:30 am. No one is monitoring what we do. As far as I could see, it felt like just another day here. If I did not know about SIP, I would not know anything was wrong. As far as I know, we can do anything we want except go to closed businesses. And our death rate is pretty low considering the population. I felt pretty optimistic going out. I had not been out of my house in 3 weeks. If I just read the news and social media, my impression is very different than when I go out.


Traffic? 

Here in Los Angeles it's like the 1984 Olympics... almost no traffic. THAT is a noticeable change! 

But there are more subtle things too. I went to Panda for lunch for the family last week. You can't go in. They take your order at the door, and you go around and pick up your order at the other door. That's different. Costco, markets, etc., allow you in slowly, in small groups.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2020)

geekette said:


> I have seen various blockades in the news, yes.



Mahalo, I haven’t heard of any but I wasn’t trying to find out either so I was curious.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 17, 2020)

csodjd said:


> Traffic?
> 
> Here in Los Angeles it's like the 1984 Olympics... almost no traffic. THAT is a noticeable change!
> 
> But there are more subtle things too. I went to Panda for lunch for the family last week. You can't go in. They take your order at the door, and you go around and pick up your order at the other door. That's different. Costco, markets, etc., allow you in slowly, in small groups.



I am in Placer County, in between Sacramento and Lake Tahoe. It is a semi-rural area. Traffic is the same as before. But we did not have traffic before either. Living is going on.


----------



## DAman (Apr 17, 2020)

My wife reminded me we are scheduled for five days in San Diego and a week in La Jolla in July and a week in Bend in August. I sure hope it’s ok to go. 

We are scheduled to see Vampire Weekend at the amphitheater while in Bend. I purchased tickets last October. I doubt it will take place.

We were scheduled to see Pearl Jam this Sunday in Oakland. Oh well.

My son and I are scheduled to go to Bottlerock Napa in October and Kaaboo San Diego in September. At least my credit card will love the ticket refunds. After listening to our governor the other day I can’t see these festivals happening.

Trying to keep a good attitude through this. The important thing is to stay healthy.


----------



## heckp (Apr 18, 2020)

We have Hawaii booked for 2 weeks September. Praying hard it will happen. I already cancelled Vidanta and Harborside March and July .


----------



## JanT (Apr 18, 2020)

We have Ko'Olina scheduled for October.  I'm holding my breath.  Honestly, there have been some great weeks come available there for the coming months and I thought about booking one or two.  BUT, obviously that comes with a lot of risk in terms of even being able to get there from the mainland and also the 14 day quarantine period currently in place so definitely not doing that.   I just want to go and enjoy the peace of Hawaii again.  We haven't been in 6 years and my heart just longs to go back.  So, with some precautions in place we'll go as soon as we can do so without having to take huge risks.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 18, 2020)

As soon as there's a vaccine and a cure.


----------



## presley (Apr 18, 2020)

I am emotionally ready right now, but not for anything big. I rarely to any big travel anyway, so it's not much different for me. I'd love to travel throughout my own state and maybe Nevada. I don't want to fly anywhere, but that's not new for me. I always avoid flying as much as possible. Maybe in a couple years I'll feel like flying to Alaska or Hawaii - those are my 2 favorite places to vacation. I won't be doing any cruising anymore.

Disneyland won't be opening anytime soon. I keep wondering if WDW opens during the summer, will I feel like driving across the country to go there? Who knows. That would actually be a fun trip because I haven't been driving very much lately. I usually don't like long car trips because I'm in the car so much for normal life.


----------



## cindi (Apr 18, 2020)

We still have our July 2 trip to Orlando on the books, but watching and waiting for the time to cancel the flight and avoid the rebooking costs. It was a trip with our grandkids, son and his GF and us two grandparents. Needless to say, we are all very disappointed. But I just don't see Disney being ready to be fully open and operational by then. We also have one trip, again to Disney World, in late Dec. Cautiously optimistic for that one, but again, depends on the situation. If they are not having their big crowd attractions (parades, fireworks, etc) and have to wear masks, that will be a no go as well.


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 18, 2020)

Took a chance and used my certificate for a road trip to Colorado in August. We normally go to Connecticut and Maine in October to visit family and friends, so hopefully we can still do that. We would use our airline credits since we had to cancel for this month. We were supposed to fly out today.


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 18, 2020)

We cancelled long weekends for April (dah!) and June, but we Hawaii kept in August. In addition we finalized our plans for Hawaii again in November and a long weekend early  November (driving distance).
Provided that it is safe, I want to be able to travel again this year and it is too early to tell if we will have to cancel one, two or all three trips. I am happy to have booked 3 hoping to go at least once.

Vaccines are still 12-15 months away but there are roughly 77 initiatives that are leveraging treatments for existing diseases (such as malaria, HIV, the common flu and Ebola) to fight COVID-19. These therapeutics range from direct antivirals, immune modulators, cell-based therapies as well as scanning various compounds for repurposing. Some of these initiatives are already in phase 3.


----------



## Bird01 (Apr 18, 2020)

Going to Steamboat and Avon, Colorado as planned. One week in June, one week in August and 2 weeks in September.


----------



## dsexton (Apr 18, 2020)

My next planned trip is Sept - St Thomas and then Florida in Oct. Since we had to cancel several trips in March and April I really really hope to go on these trips in Fall.  I am not in the high risk group though.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 18, 2020)

June Bahamas if it’s opened.


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 18, 2020)

Laurie said:


> As soon as there's a vaccine and a cure.



That could be quite a long time.    

It’s for these reasons that taking a vaccine candidate all the way to regulatory approval typically takes a decade or more,

“Like most vaccinologists, I don’t think this vaccine will be ready before 18 months,” says Annelies Wilder-Smith, professor of emerging infectious diseases at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine. That’s already extremely fast, and it assumes there will be no hitches.









						When will a coronavirus vaccine be ready?
					

Human trials will begin imminently – but even if they go well and a cure is found, there are many barriers before global immunisation is feasible




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## TheSwampers (Apr 18, 2020)

We would be sitting on the gulf beach of Florida right now. Totally bummed. Had to cancel our 2 weeks we had planned. One was rescheduled through RCI for
Gatlinburg in mid August. Fingers crossed. But the one we really look forward to is our 3 weeks in Minocqua, WI in late June through early
July. Resort is closed now but I'm praying this will have settled down by then.

We drive to most of our destinations now that we are retired and have the time.


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Apr 18, 2020)

Hoping this summer to Florida. My parents are there and we have our second home there. Other than that  a "real" vacation somewhere, hoping late fall. I am pretty sure my husband and I already had the virus so not too worried about getting it.


----------



## LoveBeingRetired (Apr 18, 2020)

We will travel as soon as the resorts are open. We have a trip to Nashville scheduled for mid-May, a trip to Orlando scheduled for early June and a big family outing to Orlando in August. Additionally we have a week in Costa Rica scheduled for November. Unless our resorts are closed we intend to take every one of these trips. We are in the over 65 higher risk group and we take all of the recommended precautions (both for protecting us and others around us) but we are not afraid of the virus.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 18, 2020)

My thinking:
Except for high-risk hot spots (NYC), our destinations are about as risky as our own hometown.
But how to get there? For now, trains, planes & cruise ships and other public transport are out.
Driving ourselves and using drive thru's is okay.

After August. we shall see.
.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 18, 2020)

For those still planning on traveling, what (in general) do you plan on doing?   

  Las Vegas is one of my favorite destinations, and I'm sure there will probably be some fantastic offers there.  Buffets, casinos, shows - I enjoy them all, because they are so uniquely Vegas.
  But then ALL of them involve crowds.  I'm not sure I can see Vegas casinos setting quantity limits on admission, with lines outside for people waiting to get in (with no idea when enough will leave, so new people can come in).

  The general consensus seems to be we won't see attended sports for a while - just too many people in close proximity (can you enforce thousands of people cheering, all with masks on?).  So if you can't have lots of people in an big, open ballparks, how will you have them in theaters that are inside.

  I have a few outdoor Summer concert series I go to.  They are on grass, where people bring their own chairs.  If everyone pays attention to social distancing, theoretically they could still come off.   Unless there's still the general restriction on, "No large gatherings".

 I'm in agreement that we need to restart the economy.   I just wonder how high what seem like primarily leisure activities will be on at list.

Jeff


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 18, 2020)

Sadly, we were suppose to do a three city tour this June- Chicago, New York, Boston. We're just waiting for each city to official cancel all our events. So now we're planning all driving trips for the rest of the year.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 18, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am in Placer County, in between Sacramento and Lake Tahoe. It is a semi-rural area. Traffic is the same as before. But we did not have traffic before either. Living is going on.


----------



## ruhskis9713 (Apr 18, 2020)

We are booked at Marriott in St. Kitt's in late July, but most likely will have to cancel.


----------



## elaine (Apr 18, 2020)

JeffW said:


> For those still planning on traveling, what (in general) do you plan on doing?


for WDW in Aug., will go to parks (or send teens) if Coronavirus is low/nil in most USA. Otherwise, probably cancel. I would lose a year's worth of points. 
For Keys in Dec., if C19 is still a concern-but lower risk, we might drive and snorkel, fish, rent a boat, lounge on beach with social distancing. get meals to go or cook in condo.


----------



## catvag (Apr 18, 2020)

Curacao in late Sept for 3 weeks.  Had to cancel Aruba this month for 3 weeks. Our beach condo 2 an hour away is pretty dead now, too.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 18, 2020)

elaine said:


> for WDW in Aug., will go to parks (or send teens) if Coronavirus is low/nil in most USA. Otherwise, probably cancel. I would lose a year's worth of points.
> For Keys in Dec., if C19 is still a concern-but lower risk, we might drive and snorkel, fish, rent a boat, lounge on beach with social distancing. get meals to go or cook in condo.


The Keys I can see as a place where you can get away to.  That's not really based on tons of people close together.
Will Key West want the cruise ships coming in?  That will be interesting.

WDW (really any theme park), I'm sure they are brainstorming how to open (and keep the parks concept of "get away from life"  still relevant) in today's environment.

Jeff


----------



## bchappel (Apr 18, 2020)

We have been going to St. John the second week of August for over 20 years other than the Huricane year. We will have to decide by Mid May weather to cancel or not


----------



## elaine (Apr 18, 2020)

I thought about the cruise ships. I'm sure if they cruise, schedules will be altered. We'll do something away from cruise crowds during the day.
For WDW, we're not going to do anything risky. DH is in the medical profession. We're taking it very seriously.


----------



## lockewong (Apr 18, 2020)

We have our week at the Maui Marriott for February 2021 that  we are hoping to keep.  But, also, we had planned to travel domestically for college visits that have been on hold.  We may just drive and do less.  I want to travel but the idea of crowds and long waits... I wish we could be tested and know our results.  This uncertainty just breeds paranoia.


----------



## bugzapper (Apr 18, 2020)

Reopening the economy will come in phases and we won't see anything like normalcy until the general public has immunity to the virus or it has mutated to something that poses less of a threat. Plan on having recurrences of lock down orders until that happens. Leisure travel and recreation is way down on the list of critical businesses, so I wouldn't plan any trip until we have a vaccine, a really good treatment, or herd immunity. Anyone planning a vacation anytime in the next six months is being extremely optimistic--unless you are sole owner of the property you are traveling to. Anyway, this is my optimistic view of what will happen. Personally, I'm not planning any trips this year because I've already burned up all of my vacation time sheltering in place.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 18, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I had to go out today to get a document notarized. I am in California. Things are very chill here. People are out, some with masks, some without. Parking lots were full. Many stores are open either for walk in service or for takeout. Fast food drive throughs were busy even at 10:30 am. No one is monitoring what we do. As far as I could see, it felt like just another day here. If I did not know about SIP, I would not know anything was wrong. As far as I know, we can do anything we want except go to closed businesses. And our death rate is pretty low considering the population. I felt pretty optimistic going out. I had not been out of my house in 3 weeks. If I just read the news and social media, my impression is very different than when I go out.



I live in Sacramento and take a 3 to 4 mile walk most days.  I live downtown.  My world is nothing like TravelTime describes.  I pass (at a safe distance) a limited number of people - either homeless or out for some exercise - and very light traffic. I do wave/say hello to a number of people on their porches or decks.

Maybe the suburbs are different.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 18, 2020)

We generally travel every month (away from home a total of 7 to 8 months).  As such I have travel scheduled every month.  Most plans can be canceled without penalty up until at least 30 days out.  Our April and May travel was canceled by the locations.  I will roll month to month to see when it makes sense to visit where and wait to the last minute to cancel.  I continue to do my normal year out bookings.

Really hope to be able to use our tickets to The Music Man with Hugh Jackman and Sutter Foster in New York in December but I am not counting on it.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 18, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> I live in Sacramento and take a 3 to 4 mile walk most days.  I live downtown.  My world is nothing like TravelTime describes.  I pass (at a safe distance) a limited number of people - either homeless or out for some exercise - and very light traffic. I do wave/say hello to a number of people on their porches or decks.
> 
> Maybe the suburbs are different.



I am in the Auburn area in Placer County, so not too far from you. I think the urban areas have been harder hit by the changes since you probably had a lot of traffic and people out and about before this. We are semi-rural so we did not have a lot of traffic before. It does not seem all that different out here. Also our area is very libertarian so we are not as heavily monitored as other parts of California. People out here are hardy and value freedom. My community is pro-Jefferson state and wants to leave California, LOL. I want to stay in California so that is not for me. We also have a home in the Bay Area and things are different there, from what I understand. We have not been there since SIP started.


----------



## Bxian (Apr 18, 2020)

We have 2 cruises planned-one out of Venice in October and a 27 day Singapore to Tokyo next January. I suspect that we will be canceling or significantly postponing both. We also have a trip to Myrtle Beach planned for late August and a trip to our home resort on Marco Island in late November. Taking a wait and see approach with both of those. We are over 60, so will be cautious. If we move ahead with those trips, we will probably drive.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 18, 2020)

We have a California coastal cruise scheduled for August 2021.  Even if the cruise lines are operating, I'm not sure we will be allowed to sail if we don't have a vaccine.  My husband will be 73 then and has a history of asthma and high blood pressure.  A doctor sign off seems unlikely.


----------



## skimeup (Apr 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> If anyone is thinking of coming to Santa Fe for the summer you might want to think again.  All of the big markets have been cancelled:  Spanish Market in June, International Folk Art Market in July, and Indian Market in August.  Fourth of July Pancakes on the Plaza cancelled.  Santa Fe Opera is still evaluating. Season starts July 3 usually and goes through August 29.  We may be "open" for business at some point, but if you are coming for any of these events, re-evaluate your trip.  I wonder how many other locations will be in the same position.



Thank you, I think for this depressing news.  I had plans for SFO and Desert Chorale - and maybe Indian Market.  Then on to Aspen Festival.  Yikes - is my whole summer cancelled?


----------



## skimeup (Apr 18, 2020)

I have summer expected in Sedona, Aspen and Santa Fe.  Just booked Paris for November - but I am ever the optimist.  Am going for classical music but have bought few tickets because things seem gloomier every day.


----------



## Duketime (Apr 18, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> As the various social distancing methods established by states are loosened, How soon would you travel to places like Florida, Hilton Head, Bahamas, Hawaii?  Would you wait 2 weeks, etc. etc.  How quickly would you fly to your destination?


I am mostly concerned about the lack of control in a foreign country - getting sick, or stuck there... a bit antsy about that 
So not sure - it depends on science and how things pan out over the next 4 months
People thinking they’re gonna be open to travel in the next one to two months even, are dreaming in technicolor!


----------



## JanT (Apr 18, 2020)

Jeff,

Interesting article in the Review Journal today about how Vegas might come back.  Really good and interesting read.  I love Vegas - lived there for 8 years and thinking of moving back at some point.  When I lived in Cali, I went over there a lot.  Just love the town.  The future Vegas will be vastly different than what I knew it to be.









						Las Vegas Strip to come back with differences, analysts say
					

Casino industry analysts expect casinos to be among the first to come back, but the product is going to look different than it did before the virus shutdown.




					www.reviewjournal.com
				






JeffW said:


> For those still planning on traveling, what (in general) do you plan on doing?
> 
> Las Vegas is one of my favorite destinations, and I'm sure there will probably be some fantastic offers there.  Buffets, casinos, shows - I enjoy them all, because they are so uniquely Vegas.
> But then ALL of them involve crowds.  I'm not sure I can see Vegas casinos setting quantity limits on admission, with lines outside for people waiting to get in (with no idea when enough will leave, so new people can come in).
> ...


----------



## DAman (Apr 18, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> Really hope to be able to use our tickets to The Music Man with Hugh Jackman and Sutter Foster in New York in December but I am not counting on it.



We have seen Hugh Jackman twice. Last summer in San Jose at the arena and in 2011 at the Curran Theatre in San Francisco. He’s incredible. We loved the songs he did from Oklahoma and The Boy from Oz. But he is an all around entertainer. He is spectacular in a theater setting. 

My parents saw him in The Boy from Oz. To this day my father says it’s the best show he’s seen on Broadway. We were too busy with our three young children to be able to go.

I hope you are able to see him. I know my wife would love to see him in The Music Man or actually just about anything. 

I used to think travel would be back to normal by the fall. Now I’m not so sure.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 18, 2020)

Summer 2020, plan on using Class B RV to do short trips from home base not more than 3 days at a time.  Have 11 days booked first week of November at Westin Desert Willow Villas to finish up 2020 StarPoints (driving).  Otherwise, 3 weeks in March 2021 booked at WKORV on Maui.  Of course, travel plans will depend on Covid-19 status at that time.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 18, 2020)

Will not do any summer traveling but still holding on to plans for Gatlinburg in October.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 18, 2020)

skimeup said:


> Thank you, I think for this depressing news.  I had plans for SFO and Desert Chorale - and maybe Indian Market.  Then on to Aspen Festival.  Yikes - is my whole summer cancelled?


Desert Chorale has also been cancelled.  Some people are saying they think it was too soon to cancel all of these events and that maybe they will be reconsidered, but my feeling it once cancelled, they're cancelled.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 18, 2020)

I should be in my suite leaving Hawaii heading to Bora Bora and Tahiti right now. Canceled that and a trip to Italy and Greece in June.
I have a destination wedding in Antigua in August. Not sure how that is going to shake out.

Planning On Barbados in September.  St John in October. 
South American cruise in November will be a no go for us right now.

Hoping to resume regular travel to Aruba in January and Caymans in February March.


----------



## dms1709 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hilton Head in July is our next trip if open and safe.  Had to cancel Grand Cayman and Aruba so far.


----------



## macmanrider (Apr 18, 2020)

Planning on going to pv mexico in January- February. All ready got pesos as there so low. More spending power.


----------



## Glenn2 (Apr 18, 2020)

The plan is to drive to Fort Lauderdale for our 2 weeks in early October and return again for the New Years week.  It's the only trip left this year after cancelling 2 trips to California, one to Israel and another to Cuba.


----------



## Breezy52 (Apr 18, 2020)

We will cancel June & early July plans.  Waiting to see what happens for July , no air travel on that trip.  I FINALLY got WM Marina Dunes reservations and really hard for me to break them ! But yes, common sense will prevail.  October flight to Hawaii, we'll see if Hawaii even wants us, and as others have mentioned if flights are getting cancelled.  Be safe all ~


----------



## tompalm (Apr 19, 2020)

There are two ways to travel. One is by plane and the other is by car. If I could drive somewhere, I would travel right now. Maybe just to visit friends or family or go to an isolated place like the Smokey mountains. But to fly somewhere and worry about the virus, it will not happen until there is a vaccine and no more cases. Also, forget cruise ships because you might be stuck inside your room for days if lots of people start getting sick. That industry is sinking and I hope it survives.


----------



## toddwho (Apr 19, 2020)

We have a mid-June Williamsburg trip  and an August Myrtle Beach trip planned. If Busch Gardens is not open, we will cancel Williamsburg.  But otherwise we are keeping our plans in place. Summer is long enough to put the world on hold, I would think.
Both are driving trips.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 19, 2020)

JanT said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Interesting article in the Review Journal today about how Vegas might come back.  Really good and interesting read.  I love Vegas - lived there for 8 years and thinking of moving back at some point.  When I lived in Cali, I went over there a lot.  Just love the town.  The future Vegas will be vastly different than what I knew it to be.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link.  Sort of agrees with what I speculated, particularly on the likely huge impact on buffets and shows.

Jeff


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 19, 2020)

The only new trip I booked recently is Park City, UT, in December.
Beside Marco Island (August) & Gatlinburg (October), that's all I got.

I'm sitting on a ton of credits+refunds from cancelled trips,
But I think 2021 will still be risky, so most of that will go for 2022.
,


----------



## heathpack (Apr 19, 2020)

Late August we’re hoping we’ll be able to head to Park City for 10-12 days.  We’d be staying at Marriott Mountainside which has a very small footprint, so it will be interesting to see how they manage social distancing.  That would be a driving trip for us.  I’m not interested in flying anytime soon.

We also have two mid August nights reserved at Villas at Grand Californian at the Disneyland Resort.  That will depend a lot on what is happening in the world at that time, how Disneyland manages crowds, what there is to do, etc.  I would be fine with a very chill stay- relaxing by the pool, nice dinners/drinks, minimal park visits.  But they’d have to have a good plan for managing the pool deck (which tends to be crowded) and the restaurants for us to really consider it.

Beyond that I had been thinking of a pair of work conferences back to back: Sedona and Moab, late Sept/early Oct.  Then Sedona over Thanksgiving.  I’m not sure the work conferences will happen, and if not, we might just go for two weeks in Sedona around Thanksgiving.

I can’t see flying anytime soon though unless absolutely necessary.  I can see traveling less and maybe getting rid of a few timeshares.


----------



## MizzouBJ72 (Apr 19, 2020)

I am curious why so many of you are saying that you won't fly anytime soon...apparently willing to drive before resuming flying?  Air in planes is highly filtered, probably cleaner than most other environments.  Reading airline websites, they seem to be really taking the cleaning and distancing issues very seriously.  I'd think that driving--having to stop places to use restrooms, etc.--would pose greater contagion risks than flying.  I'd appreciate any thoughtful responses to this.

My wife and I are from St. Louis and staying at home...we were scheduled to be in Tuscany right now as part of a 23-day European trip.  We had planned to be in Pilzn (near Prague) for its annual Liberation Festival in early May, to celebrate the 75th anniversary of Germany's surrender in WW II.  My wife's Dad was in the 2nd Infantry, landed at Omaha Beach in early June, 1944, and helped liberate Pilzn in early May, 1945.  We now plan to be there a year from now, to celebrate on site a year late!


----------



## CPNY (Apr 19, 2020)

elaine said:


> for WDW in Aug., will go to parks (or send teens) if Coronavirus is low/nil in most USA. Otherwise, probably cancel. I would lose a year's worth of points.
> For Keys in Dec., if C19 is still a concern-but lower risk, we might drive and snorkel, fish, rent a boat, lounge on beach with social distancing. get meals to go or cook in condo.


Everyone will think like that, most euro travelers won’t be there. Large groups will cancel. If the parks are open now may summer to go. You may see low to no crowds. Or it’s orlando in the summer who really knows.


----------



## elaine (Apr 19, 2020)

yep. our sept cruise in Europe has tons of open rooms now-compared to almost sold out cabins before.
I think they'll be plenty of people at WDW, esp. from areas of the country that didn't have much, unlike the NE corridor. On disboards, many want to go back if they are open in June. We might let our teens to go into the parks, but not us. But, since we're all riding back 12 hours in a car, I don't know how much more safety that affords than just going into the park ourselves. I don't see how we'd wear mask/gloves in Aug. humidity.

re. Driving vs flying: I can control my environment more vs an airport. I'm in a car with family. Filtered air doesn't help with immediate air from someone in front/back or besides you or even across the aisle. I'd definitely fly with a N95 mask (leftover construction-not medical) and gloves. If there's near nil C19, I wouldn't have a huge issue with flying. Bathroom stops for driving would be with a mask, wash hands. Eating is drive thru and eat in car, or maybe packing our own lunch and take out dinner. I need a rental car for flying also. We usually drive to WDW anyways with a family of 4-5.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 19, 2020)

MizzouBJ72 said:


> I am curious why so many of you are saying that you won't fly anytime soon...apparently willing to drive before resuming flying?  Air in planes is highly filtered, probably cleaner than most other environments.  Reading airline websites, they seem to be really taking the cleaning and distancing issues very seriously.  I'd think that driving--having to stop places to use restrooms, etc.--would pose greater contagion risks than flying.  I'd appreciate any thoughtful responses to this.


These are just my own thoughts about flying.  It might not be so much the flying, but being in an airport jammed together with other people.  Maybe they will have a way to distance people while waiting in lines.  Being in the terminal with all of the seats so close together, and most likely not being cleaned on a regular basis.  And then we'll see how seriously the airlines are taking the cleaning and distancing.  I read the response from one airline where they said they do a thorough cleaning once a day and a quick wipe down between flights.  I can see more people bringing their own wipes on board and cleaning their own areas.


----------



## GTLINZ (Apr 19, 2020)

I have rebooked with a certificate for West Palm in September hoping pools and beaches will be open and we miss hurricanes. We still plan to go to the Keys in December. All trips will be driving. We ended up canceling 3 trips and so we have another to book but time is condensed and we don't won't to lose our credits so we are trying to be conservative.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Apr 19, 2020)

We have Marriott"s Legend Edge @ Bay Point in Panama City Beach, Fl. booked through Interval for the last week of September and the first week of October, 2020. We also have 4 weeks at Marriott's Grande Ocean in Hilton Head, S.C. from Jan. 3rd through Jan. 31st, 2021. We will be driving to both locations and I'm hoping both resorts will be open


----------



## heathpack (Apr 19, 2020)

MizzouBJ72 said:


> I am curious why so many of you are saying that you won't fly anytime soon...apparently willing to drive before resuming flying?  Air in planes is highly filtered, probably cleaner than most other environments.  Reading airline websites, they seem to be really taking the cleaning and distancing issues very seriously.  I'd think that driving--having to stop places to use restrooms, etc.--would pose greater contagion risks than flying.  I'd appreciate any thoughtful responses to this.
> 
> My wife and I are from St. Louis and staying at home...we were scheduled to be in Tuscany right now as part of a 23-day European trip.  We had planned to be in Pilzn (near Prague) for its annual Liberation Festival in early May, to celebrate the 75th anniversary of Germany's surrender in WW II.  My wife's Dad was in the 2nd Infantry, landed at Omaha Beach in early June, 1944, and helped liberate Pilzn in early May, 1945.  We now plan to be there a year from now, to celebrate on site a year late!




You cannot control your proximity to others, in TSA lines, in waiting areas near the gates, while sitting on a plane, while collecting luggage. 

If I drive, I will be in my car and maybe stop once or twice on the trip.  I can walk into a restroom, control for the most part how close I get to other people, wash my hands afterward.  I'll be a lot more in control of the degree of contact on a driving trip.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 19, 2020)

GrayFal said:


> I should be in my suite leaving Hawaii heading to Bora Bora and Tahiti right now. Canceled that and a trip to Italy and Greece in June.


Me too.. I had an almost 600 sq ft suite cabin which we cancelled - from Sydney to Hawaii going through the French Polynesian islands.  We won't cruise again.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 19, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Me too.. I had an almost 600 sq ft suite cabin which we cancelled - from Sydney to Hawaii going through the French Polynesian islands.  We won't cruise again.



Bummer to cancel that cruise. French Poly is one of our favorite places in the world. We’ve been there twice, once on a Windstar cruise and once all land (4 islands) with overwater bungalows. Next year, we are supposed to go to Fiji. It was supposed to be next month but it has been rescheduled to next May. I’ll admit, I am still a bit nervous about traveling next year too. But if flights are going, Tradewinds is sailing and the resorts are open, we will be there. I am hoping Fiji will be as beautiful as French Poly.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 19, 2020)

A quick+dirty summary of this thread shows:

In May, only a few trips (3 trips).
June and July do somewhat better (8 & 6 respectively).
But August - November are gangbusters (13, 13, 12 & 9 respectively).
December into 2021 have fewer travel plans (5 or less).

What I think it means, is that:
Next month (May), only a few brave+hardy souls plan to travel.
Then, June and July will see a few more of us dipping our toes.
But August - November will feature the return of road warriors.

<my take>


----------



## Ernie McClellan (Apr 19, 2020)

I would travel domestically immediately. Wearing mask and potential gloves for high traffic, high touch areas. The bigger question becomes, WHERE will I travel.  I will probably opt for scenes that avoid beaches and pools, while also avoiding huge urban areas.  Sounds like mid-sized US cities and outdoorsy areas like National Parks.


----------



## Kel (Apr 19, 2020)

Not sure. We have September 2020 in Maui for 2 weeks. We may let the II Getaway weeks go and  rebook the flight for Maui in 2021 with American Airlines (no charge).

We have an II Getaway week in Sedona in December 2020. We will see how that goes.

We rebooked our Aruba August 2020 II Exchange week for a February 2021 ski week in Lake Tahoe. We will see how this goes.

We have rebooked our two May 2020 Cancun II Getaway weeks for June 2021. We will rebook with American Airlines (no charge) for this if everything looks good.

We will try to rebook our Aruba accommodations and American Airlines flight (no charge) in late 2021 too.

I can hear my husband's voice saying “let’s not travel a lot in 2020”. Geez. I should have listened to him.  

Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## terrygee (Apr 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am pleasantly surprised by how quickly people are ready to travel again.* I suspect if this group is willing to travel this year, the general public would be even more willing as Tuggers have been very careful with SIP/SAH*. Maybe life will go back to "normal" sooner than I expect after the SIP/SAH orders are lifted.


*I would think the exact opposite.*
Avid timeshare owners like Tuggers are way more travel-hungry than the average American, many of whom will be tightening belts for quite a while after this. I used to be among the former and am fortunate in that I can afford as much travel as I desire which, admittedly grows less each year.  I shall restrict my plans now only to bucket list places like the Arctic Greenland and Antarctica, and those will have to wait until the coast is mighty clear. Other than those two, *cruises are finito!*



MizzouBJ72 said:


> I am curious why so many of you are saying that you won't fly anytime soon...apparently willing to drive before resuming flying?  Air in planes is highly filtered, probably cleaner than most other environments.  Reading airline websites, they seem to be really taking the cleaning and distancing issues very seriously.  I'd think that driving--having to stop places to use restrooms, etc.--would pose greater contagion risks than flying.  I'd appreciate any thoughtful responses to this.



Aside from the obvious that crowds from every corner of the globe mingle in high density places like security checkpoints, waiting rooms, boarding lines, and luggage carousels, the experience of flying now truly sucks. And could even become worse (Ugghh!) Over the years I've been everywhere I ever wanted to go on land, so flying will be a rarity until the necessity or desire + opportunity are iresistable. Which will not be for quite some time.


----------



## JanT (Apr 19, 2020)

TravelTime,

I have not been to French Poly but we lived in Fiji for 2 years (2011-2013).  It is very beautiful there and the people are very nice.  We never felt unsafe at any time but as with all places you have to be aware of your surroundings, etc.  I'm not sure where you planning to go while you are there and what your expectations are but feel free to ask me any questions you may have.



TravelTime said:


> Bummer to cancel that cruise. French Poly is one of our favorite places in the world. We’ve been there twice, once on a Windstar cruise and once all land (4 islands) with overwater bungalows. Next year, we are supposed to go to Fiji. It was supposed to be next month but it has been rescheduled to next May. I’ll admit, I am still a bit nervous about traveling next year too. But if flights are going, Tradewinds is sailing and the resorts are open, we will be there. I am hoping Fiji will be as beautiful as French Poly.


----------



## jjking42 (Apr 19, 2020)

Pretty sure I will be required to take some business trips in May. Some of my coworkers are traveling now. We want to be safe but also considered essential and have active construction projects still underway.

As far as vacation travel I will go as soon as my work schedule will allow. Providing the SIP order is lifted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhwhizz (Apr 19, 2020)

Today I canceled our late June trip to Ko Olina , we were looking forward to that trip because it was our grandkids first trip to Hawaii. Also have a July Branson trip with grandkids that will get canceled later. Now I just hope my flight gets canceled so I can get a refund instead of a voucher. Will try to travel next year if things settle down. America has done very little testing so they don’t know where the virus is or how wide spread it is. I know two people who thought they had the virus but couldn’t get tested, told to go home and come back when you have trouble breathing.


----------



## mav (Apr 20, 2020)

As soon as the borders into Bavaria, Germany and England are opened again for U.S. citizens.


----------



## jonmaiman (Apr 20, 2020)

We have a trip to Utah National Parks and Denver scheduled for the end of June that we're going to cancel.   I have a few different fallback trips for Summer vacation scheduled for mid-July (Virginia or Carolina Beaches, NY Finger Lakes Region, etc.).   We also have local camping trips scheduled for Memorial Day Weekend and Labor Day Weekend.    I am not sure if we will be able to do any of these trips.  For this Summer and Fall whatever trips we do, if any, we plan on limiting ourselves to driving.   The next time we would typically fly after that is around New Years to visit family in Florida.   

--Jon


----------



## BigRedOne (Apr 20, 2020)

I hoping for a fall vacation in New Hampshire or Vermont.


----------



## post-it (Apr 21, 2020)

HDiaz1 said:


> We are going to Destin Florida in August (Hopefully)
> 
> We are also looking at Aruba for end of January 2021


We had to cancel Aruba for May 15, would have been out first trip there


----------



## post-it (Apr 21, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> We have not canceled our late June 2 week trip to Vancouver BC or our 3 week trip to Kauai in September.


We also have Kauai for September 2, had to cancel May Aruba so hopefully Kauai will be a go.


----------



## vacationers (Apr 21, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> As the various social distancing methods established by states are loosened, How soon would you travel to places like Florida, Hilton Head, Bahamas, Hawaii?  Would you wait 2 weeks, etc. etc.  How quickly would you fly to your destination?


I feel the current loosening is entirely financial politics. I'll follow the science before thinking of travel/vacationing.


----------



## vacationers (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh, I've just cancelled my 


vacationers said:


> I feel the current loosening is entirely financial politics. I'll follow the science before thinking of travel/vacationing.


Oh, I've just cancelled My June resort stay at Williamsburg VA, and considering cancelling my November resort stay in Aruba.


----------



## elaine (Apr 21, 2020)

thinking Aug WDW is very much on the skids.

I don't think that openings are politics vs. economic necessity. We cannot stay shut down until a vaccine. The things I really wonder about are the wisdom of opening nail salons, barbers, hair stylists, gyms. But, these are not necessities. A gym with no classes and just equipt use which can be wiped down and limit patrons, maybe ok--I certainly wouldn't be risking exposure vs walking/running/biking and doing push ups, etc. I understand that these people will suffer--so maybe have subsidies for them. Farmers and livestock, supply chain, manufacturing are what I consider necessities.
I'm hoping for limited opening to keep economy going for summer in less infected areas and the South (assuming heat kills C19) with a push then for "normalcy" of schools and colleges in the fall. I've got 3 college kids online right now--paying full tuition in the fall for online would not be good and I bet a lot of kids wouldn't go back. I might try to drop DD at $$ college to 9 hours to pay by credit as PT student vs. full freight tuition.


----------



## kckaren21 (Apr 21, 2020)

I feel comfortable driving and controlling our exposure, as someone else noted above.

We are considering going out on our family boat with my parents for a few days, and also a long weekend at a friend's 2nd home in late April/early May, both driving trips less than 2 hours away. We will drive to Oregon for an RV trip in mid-June.

  We are booked in Harborside in October, but purchased trip insurance, in case we decide to cancel. I hope we don't have to, we love it there!


----------



## TTSDavid (Sep 24, 2020)

What I see is that destinations that were once the focus of pandemic such as Milan and New York have already lowered their cases. In addition, there are more and more advances in terms of the vaccine. I have hope that soon we will be able to travel again. The way to travel will be different, but we will adapt, as we have done with previous incidents.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2020)

It is already possible to travel with safety guidelines in place. I imagine by next summer, most places will be open and lots of people will be traveling again.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 24, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> It is already possible to travel with safety guidelines in place. I imagine by next summer, most places will be open and lots of people will be traveling again.



I'm not so sure.  If you go back 2/4/6 months, and look at what the predictions were then, 2/4/6 months in the future, how accurate have they been?    I remember the "second wave" was supposed to come in the Fall, when flu season kicked in.   Instead, the 2nd wave was a bigger spike that happened in the Summer.  
And for all the talk of when a vaccine will be released (the supposed cure-all), there's still questions on how many will take it, when it becomes available for anyone who wants to take it.

One would think it should be better (in a relative sense) than this past Summer.   But when will it how it was better (ie. all the attractions and other amenities you go away for, actually available)?  I don't know.

Jeff


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 24, 2020)

We are back to our normal (busy) travel schedule.  However, we enjoy driving to and being at different places and don’t need a lot of “things to do”.  

As such, we feel it’s almost as safe as home. We cook in our timeshares and walk and hang out.

We have had to give up one of our favorites- New York City. No Broadway and our owners lounge (where we love interacting with staff and other guests) is closed.

We normally travel to the NW for family Christmas but I don’t think that kind of gathering is going to be safe this year.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 24, 2020)

I am going to visit my son this fall using a short SWA flight. Will also get that companion pass deal for skiing or Hawaii Jan/Feb so worth the risk. I've never seen fares this low to my son's destination and covid is low there.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 24, 2020)

No travel for 2020.
We would like to travel & drive somewhere within a four (4) hours driving  range.  Somewhere, within  the states of Virginia or North Carolina or even maybe even Washington,  DC.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 24, 2020)

Well, the fires put the kybosh to our end of September first-trip-of-the-year. Hoping for Palm Springs & Carlsbad in October, with plenty of social distancing (although I'll get right up next to you at the bakery counter at Sherman's Deli, so look out!).


----------



## Glenn2 (Sep 24, 2020)

We are resuming travel at the end of the year with a trip to Ft. Lauderdale.  That's a 4 hour drive.  For 2021 there are 4 trips and 1 cruise tentatively planned.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 24, 2020)

I hope no one wants to travel all next year and capacity is as reduced as it is now. It’s amazing being places that are empty


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2020)

86 days until we fly to Palm Springs for a week and then six days in Vegas. I figure if we have to quarantine on return to Canada we will make good use of our time out of the country. We also have a few days booked in the BC mountains during November from a free II AC.

Edited to add: I just noticed @CPNY just changed his avatar!


----------



## CPNY (Sep 24, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> 86 days until we fly to Palm Springs for a week and then six days in Vegas. I figure if we have to quarantine on return to Canada make good use of our time out of the country. We also have a few days booked in the BC mountains during November from a free II AC.
> 
> Edited to add: I just noticed @CPNY just changed his avatar!


I did! I was feeling a little Thailand-ish.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 16, 2021)

The answer to this question for the vast majority of people has turned out to be: ASAP


----------



## joestein (Jul 16, 2021)

I would not travel internationally.   We were considering renting a week from an owner at Divi Little Bay in St. Marin.   However, our concern about getting stuck in St. Martin if we fail a covid test changed our mind.

Instead we rented a week from owner at Marriot Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach.  I am really waiting to see how the cruises go.  Those are my favorite vacations.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 16, 2021)

We never _stopped _traveling.

Kurt


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> We never _stopped _traveling.
> 
> Kurt




same here but most of the travel was in-state
(and going to Florida last winter


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 16, 2021)

Brett said:


> same here but most of the travel was in-state
> (and going to Florida last winter


Let's see.  We had driving trips (all out of state) in July and September, plus we flew in August, September, November, December, February, March and May.  Never had any issues.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 16, 2021)

Interesting looking back at the posts from 2020.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2021)

First scheduled trip to Rhode Island and NYC in October.  We're watching the Delta variant to see how things go.

Second scheduled trip to Maui in March, 2022.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 16, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> We never _stopped _traveling.
> 
> Kurt



Nor I.  Maryland, Chicago(2), Florida (Seaplane flying), PV Mexico, St Louis (picked up my Seaplane rating), Cincinnati (multiple times. 

No problem and nice to fly empty airplanes.

Cheers


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 16, 2021)

In my previous post in 2020 I said we had not cancelled our June trip to Canada or our September trip to Kaua'i. Those did get cancelled but not by our choice. This year we have traveled - Feburary 3 week to San Jose del Cabo; May 3 week road trip from Home (Salem Or) to Heber Overgaard Az and Tucson via Reno and Las Vegas; and, June 2 week trip to Windsor Ca. We have a 2 week trip to Victoria BC scheduled for September and it looks like Canada may open the Land Border in late August for fully vaccinated folks.


----------

